# My 10G & 30G Fresh Water Tanks



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Time to show off my tanks. Unfortunately i dont have a cord for my computer here at work so i cant add pictures today but i will tomorrow.. promise . Okay so me and my husband got into tanks about a year ago when we got a free 10 gallon. All we had were a few guppies, now that we know alot more about aquariums our family has grown. 
We got our 30 gallon for a very good deal about 6 or 7 months ago and set up our first community tank. This is how it currently sits:

- 1 Ballon Kissing Fish
- 1 Angel
- 1 Albino Red Tipped Shark
- 1 Bristle Nose Pleco
- 1 Common Pleco (not sure of his exact name)
- 4 Guppies (2 male, 2 female)
- 5 Neon Tetras
- 2 Pineapple sword tail (1 female, 1 male)
- 5 Pineapple Sword Tail Babies (About the size of neons now)

Our 10 Gallon was housing our sword tail babies up until this weekend when we added them into the community tank. Once they show there sex, the females are being gave to my husbands parents. We think we have 3 females and 2 males just judging by the size. The 10 gallon produces snails like crazy which is perfect for the fishies we had in mind to live in this tank. We didnt want to walk out of big al's with anything other then...... DWARF PUFFERS . We have been waiting, which seems like forever to add these little guys to our family. We heavily planted the 10 gallon, providing territories and got 3. When we got home i noticed that all there bellies were sunken in. Now i dont know if there just starving or its internal parasites cause that is very common in pet stores. They did warn me they were having problems with these guys, but they always do. So i ran out and got some meds for them. The next day one was dead and the others no longer had sunken bellies . I hoping those 2 survive. We have frozen blood worms and shrimp for them but they dont take to any food that isnt alive. They've just been devororing the snails and im just happy they are eating. Thursday a shipment of live black worms are coming into toronto so were getting some of those since they cant just live off snails. Anyways... exciting! 10 Gallon is as follows:

- 2 Dwarf Puffers
- Golden Otto

I will have some pictures for you all later on, tomorrow at the latest. Hope you all like my tank. Comments, suggestions and concerns are very welcome. Tanks everyone!


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Okay so i cant add pictures.... does anyone know how? When i do it on this site it doesnt work. Doesnt upload


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Use a site liek photobucket and upload the pics onto that. And then you can get the IMG code and just post it on the post.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

kaitlyn19 said:


> Okay so i cant add pictures.... does anyone know how? When i do it on this site it doesnt work. Doesnt upload


i like to use www.tinypic.com
just select your file and upload. when the upload is done it will give you a forum code to copy&paste


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Pictures*

Ill have to take some more pictures of the 30 gallon cause the good ones i have are old so i only have a couple

This is our Albino Red tipped shark when we first got him
http://i48.tinypic.com/2ike97d.jpg

This is him/her now
http://i49.tinypic.com/21lk8ao.jpg

Our Momma Sword Tail
http://i45.tinypic.com/2zhdr8l.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/2qste6w.jpg

Our Daddy Sword Tail- horrible picture but you can see his pretty tail
http://i47.tinypic.com/23qxoj7.jpg

The baby Sword Tail - A week before being added to 30 gallon
http://i45.tinypic.com/ulcic.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/29bdpbo.jpg
http://i48.tinypic.com/243mbmr.jpg

Crazy snail growth in 10 gallon before adding puffers
http://i48.tinypic.com/2wnza4w.jpg

Mr or Ms Angel - was so tiny when we got it
http://i45.tinypic.com/3518p5g.jpg

The Neons - No the angel doesnt eat them lol got them before the angle
http://i45.tinypic.com/wsjsc3.jpg

The 10 Gallon Puffer Tank

Freshly set up
http://i47.tinypic.com/2hd1f87.jpg

Awaiting new home
http://i47.tinypic.com/2e5ids9.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/1zayjc.jpg

Set free - They look so much bigger on camera lol. There a month old so literally the size of a pea
http://i47.tinypic.com/zulehg.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/soveaf.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/nzj66g.jpg

How do you like
http://i47.tinypic.com/11c7ekm.jpg

So yeah going to have more pictures up once i get a better camera (soon), my blackberry sucks for pictures. Have to take pictures of the rest of the 30 gallon and the tank set up and what not. The puffers are doing really good. They are on there last day of IP medication. Its so sad, everytime i see these little guys in big al`s they ALWAYS have IP. Luckily these ones lived and like i said doing great. I got a supply of live black worms for them in toronto so there eating that and snails, got nice big bellies now. Hope you all enjoy. Questions, comments and concerns are very welcome.


----------



## kaitlyn19 (Nov 5, 2012)

chinamon said:


> i like to use www.tinypic.com
> just select your file and upload. when the upload is done it will give you a forum code to copy&paste


Thanks, thats what i used. Very easy


----------

